# Dolce/Veranda/Barbarella



## TheBarkingBaker (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi! I am new to the forum but am a mommy to a 7 year old maltese girl. I have been researching breeders because I am ready to add a second puppy. I really like the look of the dogs from Barbarella, Veranda and Dolce. 

Has anyone had experience with these breeders? I'd love to hear your thoughts. Please feel free to send a private message. :ThankYou:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

No experience with the mentioned breeders you mentioned, but I did want to welcome you to SM  You will find great info here.


----------



## TheBarkingBaker (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Kat! Very glad to have found this forum.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi and welcome to SM!
I'm not sure Veranda is breeding anymore as their website pics have been the same for many years. Even the available puppy pics. It seems to me someone here has a pup from Dolce. Have you checked out the American Maltese Association's breeder list ?


----------



## TheBarkingBaker (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

